# Chausson, ceiling panel strips



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi

I have a small problem where the jointing strip between the ceiling panels is comming adrift. The strip is of the paper adhesive strip variety. I am unable to source this strip anywhere, Tried O'leary's & Highbridge.
Highbridge did supply the part No which is 216343V Titled Taloche.

Anyone have any ideas where to source trim tape

Cheers
Martin


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Martin, 

If Highbridge have supplied a part number for the correct tape, why have you not returned to them to purchase it from them? Chausson currently have this in stock at the factory.

The tape is likely to be specific to Chausson because it will match the colour of wall/ceiling boards.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

I actually called into Highbridge workshop to get the number,who reckoned [at the time] they couldn't get any !!. Hence my global search. I shall try them again.

Thanks Chris

Martin


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Martin, 

It's possible that Chausson may have been out of stock at the time, but any Chausson dealer you approach would have had to order it from Chausson so I am surprised they didn't offer to request a lead time from them.

Fingers crossed this may now mean you can get some, but if you get stuck let me know.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Mega thanks Chris


----------

